# Hotbite



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Just got back in. What a session. Started off with a 37cm Luderick or blackfish. Every cast got a hit and I probably let just as many go again. Shame it wasnt yesterday could have had a few more entries


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVNfUxkAABnfgAASQCUAGIqgWgA/7d+gIACJDVPKMjTQaA9QZBoBqp/op6U/KJ6mgyaNGmhsoQEoMKD/ipTUndPXDeA2uJh8g5uYqiiHOGragPI8ToqAa7IIv8rhaUYSInPEDVRTk+X5jwqyJF5yZjTOTxzskAc1FIDB3ff1G2FTdWVoWdYQKbBMhbnSYMULfxdyRThQkFNfUxk=


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Brilliant stuff Breambo,

Got to love fresh flatty when there that size or bigger :wink:

Milt,


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Heres the lure, its my fav at the moment. Rapala Sunfire Shadrap, its about the same size as an SX60. :lol:
The rear treble lost a hook :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

No doubt about it Breambo, you're making those lures pay their way. Well done. The luderick would have been fun on the light gear.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Just the usual spot, out the front, inside the reef and surf.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Sounds like a good session Breambo.

Just wondering where you store your catch on the Espri? Above or below deck.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Very nice fish Breambo, hmmm i haven't had Blackfish for years I bet he was tasty


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

HI MATE THATS GOOD FISHING WELL DONE 8) MILAN


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Did you say a "SHADAP" lure?? Hey, that's what we used in Italy to fish with. Except ours made a loud explosion when it hit the water, and all the fish would come to the surface. That would make em shadap...
BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Great stuff, 
what a sesh. Good add for the lure too. The blackfish especially would have gone off, they seem to go particularly hard when taken on lures and they're not exactly sodft normally.
Cheers
Col.


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

Those flatties are ugly looking things arn't they!!!!!!


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for the replies,
It was a hot session for sure, they ranged from 42- 55 cm and the 6 I let go were all well over 40. Watertime was about an hour and a half. It nearly took longer to fillet and skin them. If I stayed another hour I would have hit the bag limit. :lol: 
I know blackfish are highly sought after by some, but I prefer other fish, as in past years I have spearfished for them considering them not much on the chew, but once again my trusty fishing book rates them highly if prepared properly. I filleted and skinned it carefully and mixed with a couple of flathead tails in soft totillas, some lettuce cheese, chilli,tomato, sour cream and salsa, they tasted fantastic ! :wink:
All the flathead fought extremely well, I recieved a couple of spikes, one in the finger and one in the heel, there was plenty of blood spilt on both sides :lol: When the final bell rang I was surprised the 15lb leader and knots survived, the lure losing a hook from a treble the only other damage. Alvey 41/2 on 9lb unscathed. 8) 
WayneD - I keep my catch in a cotton drawstring laundry bag, tied by my right side that I toss behind me. I keep my tackle boxes in there as well, the bag stays wet and cool. It was bulging today but not full.  
I'll give it another crack tomorrow, I wonder if it will be as good ? :? :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

You had a busy time mate and a session to remember.

Would you have been at the rocks end of your fishing patch to get the blackfish?

For the table they must be bled,skinned and blacklining removed for good eating.

You're certainly getting your share of omega3 with the fish meals at present.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Breambo, another outstanding effort mate. You're certainly getting your moneys worth out of the new yak. I reckon there's about $100 worth of flathead fillets right there!

And as for you Simon........ :roll: :lol: aaaaah shaddupa you face.!.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks guys, yeah at $40 kilo, I'll be well in front :lol: 
Check out todays story in Trip Reports. :lol:


----------

